# CREAKS Coach trip to Hamm March 2011



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

CREAKS are proud to announce there first organized coach trip to Hamm on the 12th March 2011

We look to arrive in Hamm for 8am and leave for home when the show finishes.

We have 49 seats available on a executive coach, with DVD Player, Air Conditioning, Toilet & Hot and Cold Drinks.

Pick up points will be 

Dudley Zoo, 
Birmingham New Street, 
Milton Keynes motorway services Newport Pagnell Services, 
Watford Gap motorway services, 
Maidstone motorway services M20 J8 ME17 1SS 
and Folkestone Euro Star terminal.

Seats will cost £60 each and the trip is only open to CREAKS members.

For more info or a booking form pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

been trying to contact but does this include entry to the show?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Seraphim said:


> been trying to contact but does this include entry to the show?



Price is for travel only 

Entrance is around 10 euros I think


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

when do you guys need payment by? put me down for 2 seats provisionally!


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nel5on said:


> when do you guys need payment by? put me down for 2 seats provisionally!


 
we need full payment by the 1st March and a £30 deposit secures a seat


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

How do we pay the deposits ? Will be interested in a couple of seats!


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Marc, would it be possible to pre-book entry tickets? I remember the queues.....


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> How do we pay the deposits ? Will be interested in a couple of seats!


 You can pay via cash, cheque or postal order made payable to central reptile and exotic animal keepers society (CREAKS)

If you pm me your email address ill send you a booking form 



timberwolf said:


> Marc, would it be possible to pre-book entry tickets? I remember the queues.....


 It wont be possible for this time but we hope to resolve this issue for the next trip.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

wolves121121 said:


> Price is for travel only
> 
> Entrance is around 10 euros I think


Yes it is €10


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

wolves121121 said:


> You can pay via cash, cheque or postal order made payable to central reptile and exotic animal keepers society (CREAKS)
> 
> If you pm me your email address ill send you a booking form
> 
> ...


If one of the organisers wants to call me i can meet up with you when you get there and take you to get the tickets early, it certainly saves the q


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Marc, Have now pm'ed you for booking form, thanks alot Hayley xx


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great stuff I'll be there!!'


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

wolves121121 said:


> we need full payment by the 1st March and a £30 deposit secures a seat


but tonight it said that no deposits could be taken? can we pay by paypal?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Seraphim said:


> but tonight it said that no deposits could be taken? can we pay by paypal?


 
We would prefer payment in full, we also need full payment to reach us by 1st March.

Also we are only taking payment via cheque, cash or postal order for this trip.




We have 12 seats left if anyone needs a booking form pm me your email address or email [email protected]


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

Got my tickets, thank you 

see you soon whoop whoop


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

I am V excited already Haha xx


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump up still spaces left


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

whats the timescale for this .. do we leave on the friday come back sunday morning? any further info would be great..


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nel5on said:


> whats the timescale for this .. do we leave on the friday come back sunday morning? any further info would be great..


 
Coach will leave around 6 7 friday evening and should be back in dudley early sunday morning.


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds good to me ... how early on sunday morning do we get back .. any idea?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would think we should be back in dudley between 4 and 6am


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

wolves121121 said:


> Coach will leave around 6 7 friday evening and should be back in dudley early sunday morning.


theres an awful lot of contradicting information about this, if its meant to be at Hamm for 8am 13 with other stops involved? at the meeting it was started the coach would be leaving around midday, which is it?


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Times are a rough guess as we haven't been given times from the coach company yet. 

I guess it should take 12-16 hours to drive to Hamm.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Still places left for this trip


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump up


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just under 2 weeks so get booking peeps!


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big yellow gecko*

We are all paid

Am so excited cant wait

Simon I got the cards if you,ve got the board. !!!


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## johnc79 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bump !!!


----------

